# Repeat Medication in Cyprus



## Jamesinscotland (May 15, 2011)

Hello everyone I need some help
My partner and I are thinking of moving over to Cyprus in October for 6 months or even longer if things worked out and he could find a job
The problem we have is that he is Diabetic and Insulin dependent now I believe we can get 2 months supply to bring with us but what happens then..???
Any info would be great thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jamesinscotland said:


> Hello everyone I need some help
> My partner and I are thinking of moving over to Cyprus in October for 6 months or even longer if things worked out and he could find a job
> The problem we have is that he is Diabetic and Insulin dependent now I believe we can get 2 months supply to bring with us but what happens then..???
> Any info would be great thanks


Unless he is working and paying social insurance or he is in receipt of a retirement pension or disability pension he will have to pay for his medication.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Just for info last week I paid 18 euros !!!!!! for a presciption for 5 days antibiotics its scandelous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

philly said:


> Just for info last week I paid 18 euros !!!!!! for a presciption for 5 days antibiotics its scandelous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just curious. Did you pay for the prescription or for the medicin?

Do you have any med insurance? if not I think its a normal price


----------



## Jamesinscotland (May 15, 2011)

Looks like it will be costly not sure how much it would cost for insulin ??
But reckon it must be ok as others must manage it


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Just for info last week I paid 18 euros !!!!!! for a presciption for 5 days antibiotics its scandelous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am just glad that you can buy antibiotics over the counter here and don't have to go to the doctor for a prescription each time.
However, for anyone who is entitled to use the general hospital, if they are happy to sit around for ages waiting to see a doctor the meds are free at the hospital pharmacy, you just pay 2 euros for the visit to the doctor.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I am just glad that you can buy antibiotics over the counter here and don't have to go to the doctor for a prescription each time.
> However, for anyone who is entitled to use the general hospital, if they are happy to sit around for ages waiting to see a doctor the meds are free at the hospital pharmacy, you just pay 2 euros for the visit to the doctor.


Does that apply to non residents ( visitors ) as well without eu healthcard ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Does that apply to non residents ( visitors ) as well without eu healthcard ?


Visitors should make sure they have their E111 (or whatever the present one is called) then they can use the general and the same applies.
No one should travel without a health card or private travel insurance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think the card used to be called EHIC but I believe this has now been superceded by something else again. I wish they would stop changing things so I can keep up with them


----------



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

*Medication*



Jamesinscotland said:


> Hello everyone I need some help
> My partner and I are thinking of moving over to Cyprus in October for 6 months or even longer if things worked out and he could find a job
> The problem we have is that he is Diabetic and Insulin dependent now I believe we can get 2 months supply to bring with us but what happens then..???
> Any info would be great thanks


The current card is an EHIC
(*E*uropean *H*ealth *I*nsurance *C*ard)

Your UK doctor can write a script for 6 months medication.

You could also consider having the medication sent from the UK
Check this site (you have to register with them)

Discounted Medicines - Asset Chemist - Tilbury Essex

Mods...sorry if this is classed as advertising. I have no connection with this company and only use them as a customer


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dave and Moira thats fine, its only classed as advertising if you own or work for the company. Its good to recommend a company you have used and are happy with


----------



## cinderfella (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you dave & moira for that link.
It's going to save me a small fortune.
There is a canyon of a diffence for some medication prices between the UK & Cyprus - i am still getting over the shock of it.


----------

